# White Snowboss 500 drive belt and idler pulley



## bonzo (Jun 25, 2005)

Hello, I replaced the belts on a White Snowboss 500, when I depress the lever the friction plate moves but nothing else. The Idler pulley bracket is loose. Should it be or should it be tightened in place? There is spring on it but it seems to be set to loosen the pulley, Can't figure this out. Anybody have any ideas, or even pictures of the setup? Thanks


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello bonzo. I am not familiar with the White brand so I hope the enclosed links give you some useful information. Normally, the idler pulley allows slack in the belt until the handle\lever is pushed\squeezed to put tension on the belt and engaging either the auger or drive train. Does the friction disk engage the disk attached to the pulley driven by the engine? It may just need a gear shift adjustment or more tension on the belt that spins the drive pulley.??? 

http://dl.owneriq.net/b/b6e95b3d-0bee-8d34-a15c-32e8c61d5b22.pdf

http://web.ebscohost.com/serrc/[email protected]&vid=2&hid=125


----------

